# Nahkampfzauberin



## Illiya (14. Juni 2012)

Ich finde das Thema sehr interessant da es mal was anderes ist wie die Standard Zauberin. Ich habe zur Zeit eine Sorc auf  lvl 36 in Alptraum Akt 1. Ich habe schon ein wenig getestet bin mir aber nicht sicher ob diese Variante der Zauberin wirklich für das Endgame geeignet ist! Denn wenn die Diahaut Abklingzeit hat wird's doch ab und zu eng und Alptraum ist ja noch nicht wirklich schwer! 

Ich spiele zur Zeit mit folgenden Skills: Spektralklinge, Eisstrahl, Diahaut, Hydra, Energierüssi und Waffenverzauberung 
Die Hydra hab ich genommen damit die Mobs schneller umfallen.

Ich suche nun Tipps für diese Spielweise und Leute die damit Erfahrung im Endgame haben.


----------



## floppydrive (14. Juni 2012)

Kannst du wohl vergessen da sich der Sinn hier enzieht, du brauchst im Endgame massiv Schaden. Wenn du deine Sorc so zocken willst brauchst du hingegen massive Resistenzen und viel Life worunter wieder der Damage leidet und da du kein 30% Reduce hast wie Barb oder Monk ist das nicht gerade Sinnvoll.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Juni 2012)

Im Endgame ungefähr so sinnvoll wie ein Demon Hunter mit Dolchen.


----------



## Illiya (14. Juni 2012)

Ist das eure eigene Erfahrung? Weil wenn das einfach nur so eine Behauptung ist könnt ihr euch die Arbeit des Schreibens sparen, denn ich suche nach Leuten die das selbst getestet haben.


----------



## Fremder123 (14. Juni 2012)

Du hast doch selbst gemerkt dass es teils hart auf die Kauleiste gibt und das schon im Durchgangs-Mode Alptraum. Das sagt doch alles. Meinst in Hell/ Inf wirds besser?


----------



## floppydrive (14. Juni 2012)

Illiya schrieb:


> Ist das eure eigene Erfahrung? Weil wenn das einfach nur so eine Behauptung ist könnt ihr euch die Arbeit des Schreibens sparen, denn ich suche nach Leuten die das selbst getestet haben.



Ist die eigene Erfahrung und nun werd mal nicht so ausfallend, dafür bin ich hier im Forum zuständig!


----------



## Illiya (14. Juni 2012)

Ninja da die Sorc ja Skills hat um diese Spielweise zu ermöglichen muss es ja möglich sein so zu spielen, somal man immer wieder mal davon liest. Irgendwo hieß es auch das jemand gut damit zurecht kommt im Endgame. Leider habe ich bisher nicht wirklich sinnvolle Tipps dazu gefunden und habe gehofft hier wen zu finden der sich damit auskennt und nicht gleich mit : "kannste knicken ist schieße " vorbei kommt 

Das es bei mir noch nicht rund läuft liegt daran das ich es erst seid gestern teste und ka hab ob die Skills alle so passen oder obs was besseres gibt. Deswegen muss es ja nicht gleich heißen das ich es verwerfen muss.


----------



## Fremder123 (14. Juni 2012)

Illiya schrieb:


> Ninja da die Sorc ja Skills hat um diese Spielweise zu ermöglichen muss es ja möglich sein so zu spielen, somal man immer wieder mal davon liest. Irgendwo hieß es auch das jemand gut damit zurecht kommt im Endgame. Leider habe ich bisher nicht wirklich sinnvolle Tipps dazu gefunden und habe gehofft hier wen zu finden der sich damit auskennt und nicht gleich mit : "kannste knicken ist schieße " vorbei kommt
> 
> Das es bei mir noch nicht rund läuft liegt daran das ich es erst seid gestern teste und ka hab ob die Skills alle so passen oder obs was besseres gibt. Deswegen muss es ja nicht gleich heißen das ich es verwerfen muss.


Och, bei WoW gibt es für den Heil-Paladin auch Skills, welche einen Schadenszauber verbessern (geringe Manakosten, mehr Schaden). Trotzdem würde er damit im Raid keinen Stich sehen. Also nur weil etwas da ist, muss es nicht gleich in jedem Bereich sinnvoll sein.

Aber: Wenn Du willens bist, die Zauberin so zu spielen, dann probier doch weiter. Daran hindert Dich doch niemand. Dann kannst DU UNS Deinen Erfahrungsschatz mitteilen. Vielleicht machts ja sogar Spaß.


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß zumindest worauf der TE hinauswill .
Bei Diablo 2 gabs mit viel Aufwand einen ziemlich erfolgreichen Nahkampfsorcbuild.
D3 bietet für solche ausgefallenen KLassen leider weniger Ansatzpunkte.
Im Grunde wird jeder spätestens auf Inferno zu 80% gleich geskillt sein.


----------



## Illiya (14. Juni 2012)

Ja ich werd es definitiv noch bissel testen weil an sich ist es ganz lustig man muss halt nur mehr aufpassen.

Aber vielleicht seid ihr ja so nett und helft mir doch ein wenig  
Ich bin mir bei den Fertigkeiten noch nicht so sicher. Ok viele sind denk ich Pflicht aber bei dem Froststrahl bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher, wäre da was anderes evtl. besser?
Für Hilfe und Tipps immer offen  

So nu kann ich erst später antworten, Handy is fast leer


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Juni 2012)

Wie soll sich eine Meleesorc denn auszeichnen? Soll sie tanken können oder soll sie tatsächlich bloß de normalen Sorcjob (Dmg und Utility) erledigen ohne ganz hinten zu stehen?

Die Sorc kann mit der Energy Armor und Diamondskin mit dem richtigem Equipment ziemlich gut für kurze Zeit mal einen Boss tanken und den Druck von der Party lösen - aber das klappt eben nur mit Cooldowns für eine kurze Zeit.

Akt I Inferno sollte auch tatsächlich noch mit allem möglichen gehen, da benutze ich z. B. nichtmal mehr Ernergy Armor. Darüber hinaus kannste jetzt, also pre-Patch, Skills wie Froststrahl und Spektralklinge komplett vergessen.


----------



## Illiya (14. Juni 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus kannste jetzt, also pre-Patch, Skills wie Froststrahl und Spektralklinge komplett vergessen.



Wie meinste das? Hab mich mit dem kommenden Patch noch nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt.

Naja bisher ist es so das die Spektralklinge von % her den meisten Dmg macht und man kann sich als Nahkampfsorc schön durch die Monster schnätzeln ohne kiten zu müssen (zumindest bisher). Dadurch kommt man recht schnell voran meiner Meinung nach. In Inferno und vielleicht auch schon Hölle wird es sicher nicht mehr so einfach gehen, aber das bleibt erst mal abzuwarten.
Meiner Empfindung nach ist die Nahkampfsorc eher dafür gut um etwas flotter Solo auf 60 zu lvl. Für Gruppen ist die Sorc als Fernkämpfer besser geeignet, zumindest würde ich in einer Gruppe nich mehr als Nahkampfsorc spielen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Juni 2012)

alptraum, bis mitte hölle gehts, dann ist es absturz. inferno mobs drücken dir einfach viel zu viel rein


allerdings: >1k resi und lifeleech soll wohl gehen. langsam


----------



## JonnyBee (18. Juni 2012)

oh ja bitte und ich möchte einen Barbar der Zaubern kann. Lächerlich was manche Leute für ideen haben


----------



## Sayshea (18. Juni 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> allerdings: >1k resi und lifeleech soll wohl gehen. langsam



auf lifeleech sollte er eher verzichten, wenn schon eher Life/Hit
Lifeleech bringt auf Inferno nur noch 20% der Heilung, auf Hölle noch 50%
Wenn man in den Gegnerhorden steht, glaub ich nicht, dass die 20% von maximal 3% (je nach Waffenboni) des ausgeteilten Schadens dir dann wirklich noch helfen können.


----------



## Matchfighter (18. Juni 2012)

JonnyBee schrieb:


> oh ja bitte und ich möchte einen Barbar der Zaubern kann. Lächerlich was manche Leute für ideen haben



Naja ich weiß nicht wo dein Problem ist. Ein Barbar kann lediglich mit seiner Kelle schwingen. Und lächerlich ist keine Idee. 
Naja soviel zu der sehr sinnigen Aussage. 
Als Meleesorc hab ichs bisher ohne Probleme bis mitte altraum geschafft. 
Da ich Hölle mit dem Mönch kenne, muss das nicht heißen, dass man dort nich auch als meleesorc unterwegs sein kann.
Ganz klar unter verwendung muss die Diamanthaut sein. Den Froststrahl hab ich schon lange nicht mehr verwendet, wozu auch 
ich steh schließlich am mob =) Da ist der Desintegration ?? (Name hab ich grad nicht parat) wesentlich effektiver, vor allem mit 
der Rune, womit man extra dmg an nähere Mobs macht. Auch eine sinnvolle Fähigkeit wäre die Arkane Kugel, welche schließlich auch effektiv ihren 
Job im Nahkampfbereich tut. Ein Gedankengang wäre die Frostnova in Verbindung mit mehr eingefrorenen Dmg Trait. 
Was ich bisher auch interessant und aber noch am testen bin sind die Illusionen mit der Vervielfachungsglyphe und den dazu 
gehörigen Trait. Wenn man also sehr auf Abklingzeiten bedacht ist würde ich Blur noch Empfehlen, welche die Cd´s reduziert.
Es gibt also sehr viele erfolgreiche Möglichkeiten als Meleesorc unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Illiya (19. Juni 2012)

Also ich spiele nun auch mit der Arkanenkugel. Mit der kann man gut rum schießen falls man doch mal auf Abstand muss. Ansonsten läuft es bisher prima, bin mittlerweile Alptraum Akt 3 und habe die Bastion hinter mir. 

Das die Nahkampfsorc eine lächerliche Idee meiner Seits ist würde ich nicht behaupten, da diese Spielweise überall mal wieder erwähnt wird (auch in Berichten  von Zeitschriften etc.) und komischerweise haben das auch schon Leute in D2 mit ihrer Sorc gemacht!


----------



## Freakypriest (11. Juli 2012)

Also ich spiele zwischendurch immer mal wieder melee Sorc und es klappt auch ganz gut bis mitte Akt2 Inferno.

Equip:
Ganz klar mit Schild.
ca: Rüstung 8000 gebuffed
30k HP
1100resi all gebuffed
ca: 20k dps

Skillung:
Diamanthaut + verstärkt
Magische Waffen + 1,5% dmg heal
Energierüstung + 40% resis
Teleport + Spigelbilder wenn es mal eng wird

Angriffspells:
Spektralklinge mit 8,5% dmg heal
Frostnova mit weniger cd.

Passiv:
Kritische Masse
Verschwimmen
(GD's 15% reduziert)


----------



## myadictivo (11. Juli 2012)

naja tank sorc geht sehr wohl ganz gut zu spielen. 
war beim kumpel, ich mit dh-twink, er mit seiner sorc. game public gemacht und ne weitere sorc kam ins game. afaik waren wir sogar 4 spieler akt1 inferno und die andere sorc stand permanent an den mobs, auch elite packs.
lebenbalken hat sich nicht groß bewegt. wir hamm beide nicht schlecht gestaunt und dann mal skillung und equip angesehn. hatte halt einigermaßen resis und viel life per second, kein loh und wenn dann nur sehr wenig. schild trug er auch 
keins. auch kein sonderliches crit-equip. in foren werden ja tank sorc builds besprochen, da wird immer mit sehr viel crit werten gerechnet.

auf jeden fall haben wir beide nicht schlecht gestaunt über den build und die spielweise


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Juli 2012)

> oh ja bitte und ich möchte einen Barbar der Zaubern kann. Lächerlich was manche Leute für ideen haben



Nannte sich in D2 unter anderem Sänger .
Der hat die Leute totgebrüllt und war eben mehr Support.
Wir haben gestern zu dritt Zoltan und Belial auf Inferno umgehauen ohne jetzt Millionen in die Ausrüstung gesteckt zu haben.
Da war ich mit meinem Mönch hauptsächlich Support und Heal und das hat sehr gut geklappt.


----------



## myadictivo (13. Juli 2012)

ja..der crying barb war toll 

naja..schade, dass man sich in d3 im grunde von exotischen charbuilds verabschieden kann. die große masse nimmt 0815 standard skillungen aus irgendwelchen guides, weil die einigermaßen erprobt sind.
und durch die ganze itemlastige spieldesign(scheisse) ists auch garnicht so einfach "mal eben" nen neuen charbuild auszuprobieren ohne gleich ordentlich gold verballern zu dürfen fürs equip 

das war in d2 definitv besser gelöst und auch motivierender..  bin schon nah dran d2-lod wieder zu installieren ^^


----------



## Bandit 1 (13. Juli 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ja..der crying barb war toll
> 
> naja..schade, dass man sich in d3 im grunde von exotischen charbuilds verabschieden kann. die große masse nimmt 0815 standard skillungen aus irgendwelchen guides, weil die einigermaßen erprobt sind.
> und durch die ganze itemlastige spieldesign(scheisse) ists auch garnicht so einfach "mal eben" nen neuen charbuild auszuprobieren ohne gleich ordentlich gold verballern zu dürfen fürs equip
> ...



Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Eine halbe Stunde testen = 100 000 Gold und nein ich bin nicht so ein Dauerzocker und habe nur 3 Mio.

Es ist die gleiche Sch... wie WOW geworden, jeder kopiert den gleichen Build und Ende. Ich spiele jetzt eh SW.


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Juli 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> Es ist die gleiche Sch... wie WOW geworden, jeder kopiert den gleichen Build und Ende.


Absurd oder? Gerade das sollte ja nicht passieren, darum wollten sie ja keine Talentbäume mehr. Klappt irgendwie nur nicht so richtig und mir graut so langsam vor MoP.



Bandit schrieb:


> Ich spiele jetzt eh SW.


SW? ToR? Das Spiel wo die Spieler mangels Content in Scharen wegrennen und laut über eine Umstellung auf F2P nachgedacht wird? Vom Regen in die Traufe...


----------



## Murfy (13. Juli 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> Ich spiele jetzt eh SW.



Wie Fremder kann ich hier nur fragen: ToR?

Ich habe das Spiel gekauft... einen Char auf 50 hochgelevelt... ein paar inis gemacht und das wars.

Das einzig interessante an dem Spiel ist die Story, der Rest ist wirklich nicht das wahre.

mfg


----------



## Dalfi (15. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Wie Fremder kann ich hier nur fragen: ToR?
> 
> Ich habe das Spiel gekauft... einen Char auf 50 hochgelevelt... ein paar inis gemacht und das wars.
> 
> ...




/sign


----------



## sharas1 (17. Juli 2012)

Ich zock atm meinen zauberer mit Spektralklinge und bewege mich grade auf Azmodan zu und muss sagen das 
es ziemlich gut geht.
Zum kiten benutz ich die Arcanorb mit Rune Himmelskugel und sobald ich
durch nen Vortex am Mob stehe oder eh duch einen Aufseher-Affix gebinden bin --> Diamanthaut an und los.
Durch die Rune "geworfene Klinge" kann man auch so zwischenzeitlich Dmg auf die Elite machen ohne
von ihnen selber getroffen zu werden.
Und bei dem "Trash" geht die Klinge eh ab wie Sau und will sie auch nicht mehr missen...


Ich finds die Spielweise spaßig und werd mal schauen ob ich so auch clearen kann...


----------



## cErIaTz (17. Juli 2012)

also ich hab als meele sorc akt 4 in hell ganz locker flockig durchgeprügelt - ohne große probleme . Mobs zusammenziehen und Bäm Ae gib ihm!


----------

